# Looking to get deer hide tanned



## Red Dog04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can anyone recommend someone to tan a deer hide with hair on in the Saginaw/Flint area. Thank you.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I'm just east of Flint in Davison give me a call810-250-6092


----------

